# free AKC beagle



## pkent (Oct 31, 2011)

I have a 5 year old AKC redtick beagle female.she is out of a world champion rabbit dog..will stay with you when out for walks and comes when called.will give to a good home as a pet.1 304 231 7005. 26003 zip code can send picture by cell phone


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Does she show any hunting interest at all?


----------



## pkent (Oct 31, 2011)

beaver said:


> Does she show any hunting interest at all?


yes,took her to a starting pen for 4 weeks when she was young.she gets in the truck and is ready to go,I just have no rabbits here to get her started back on them.I would put her back in a starting pen for a week or two it shoud come back to her.hunts hard, stays close, comes when called,fun dog to be with.I am cutting back on my beagles .the past two vortex winters I could not bring them all in the house when it got cold,ran one 250 watt heat lamps in each box. gave 3 akc beagles away to good homes ,she is the last one left.this year if it the vortex cold comes back I can bring them in the house on those cold -0 nights.


----------



## pkent (Oct 31, 2011)

she has a new home,thanks


----------

